# Dove Tail Questions



## gnatshooter (Mar 5, 2013)

_***Moderator Note: Moved from this thread: *_http://www.handgunforum.net/general...il-slots-various-1911-pistols.html#post286488_****_

I'm with radar when it comes to the dimensions of rear sights, but I have a different problem. I need an aftermarket sight that's click-adjustable for windage and elevation, with a 3/8" x 60 degree dovetail. I'll be putting it on a rifle, which is the problem. I know the dimensions of my dovetail cut, but not what pistol the proper sight will fit. From searching, it looks like a sight from a Colt 1911 might fit my rifle, but it's hard to tell for sure.

Basically, if anyone here knows what standard, popular pistol has a rear 3/8" x 60 degree dovetail cut, I can take the search from there.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What kind of rifle?


----------

